# Zero turn mower



## 1JohnKam56 (Jun 20, 2021)

Anyone else have a ZTR and have problems with the front wheel digging furrows whenever you make a hard turn? Also has anyone thought about putting a caster wheel similar to the wheels on the front of the frame.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello 1JohnKam56, welcome to the forum. 

I have a JD 777 ZTR and I have not noticed the front casters digging in on turns. Of course, I sometimes leave rear wheel skid marks on turns if I turn too sharp or too fast. I think you can resolve your problem by slowing down on turns and make sure the inside wheel is turning. On hard turns, like 180 degrees, it's best to make a "K" turn. Watch the attached U-Tube video:


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Are you talking about these furrows coming from the "anti-scalp rollers" on your deck? They aren't supposed to be touching the ground with deck at the desired mowing height. There are usually adjustment holes in the mounting brackets to raise them if you like to mow really close. Most OEMs say the scalp rollers should be at least 1/2" off the ground at the mowing height you select. The narrow "wheel-type" rollers will gouge your lawn more than the rounder "ball-type". These run about $8 per "kit", which includes the axle and all.....


----------

